# Clomid not for over 40s?



## Furry (May 8, 2013)

Does anyone know what the reason is? I know clomid is frequently given to ladies over 40, but I've read it isn't generally recommended for the over 40s, anyone know why that is? Just curious really. Thanks.


----------



## Muttimumma (Apr 18, 2015)

Hello Furry,

Don't quote me on this (I'm 44 and just been prescribed Clomid to try next cycle) but as far as I understand, it's just because Clomid isn't really effective in the over 40's... :-(

I feel really lucky to be given the chance, but I'm not too hopeful sadly, as I turn 45 in July.

Best of luck to you (I really mean that)!

M xxx


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

Yes
They do prescribe it, but sadly it might not be very effective for some at this age due to
Our declining fertility  
But not to say it's impossible! 
Good luck xx

Also I'm looking into Letrozole as an alternative .


----------

